# Duiker Hunt



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Looking forward to the pictures 

Where will you be hunting?


----------



## Zhunter1 (Oct 10, 2007)

jcdup said:


> Looking forward to the pictures
> 
> Where will you be hunting?


Somewhere NE of Johannesburg, not exactly sure.a


----------



## Zhunter1 (Oct 10, 2007)

OK, in the end hunted south of Jo'Burg, not really sure where exactly 

But here goes:

I was after a Common Duiker, very few are taken with a bow I am told, and most that are shot are done so at a blind and a water hole. I stalked mine, got it on the morning of the 3rd and last day of my mini hunt. I shot it early in the morning, about 7:20 after spotting it the evening before as it was feeding in an open area. They inhabit rocky hilltops with lots of cover, so it is not an easy animal to hunt. We got high early and spotted it as it was heading up to it's bedding area. I shot it at 47 yards on a downward 45 degree angle, gotta love a lucky shot. It was a very big one, the horns measuring approximately 5 inches


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Well done!

Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------

